# plumbing registration advice



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

hi all,

can anyone clarify the situation regarding plumbing registration in nz, am i correct in thinking that a city and guilds craft certificate is adequate for submitting a eoi (although i am the secondary applicant due to "plumber" not being on the skills shortage list) but i would then have to gain registration once in new zealand with the plumbers and drainlayers council, or is it better to register before?, from there i would have to gain employment as an improver working with a nz qualified plumber for up to two years before sitting an exam and applying for a licence?, apart from the current economic situation if this is the case what are the chances of gaining employment on this basis? , apologies for all the questions but i would really like to get it clear in my mind exactly what i am aiming for.

adam


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi -hope this helps

Look at this site Plumbers Gasfitters & Drainlayers Board - Coming from other countries


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

hi song si,

thanks for the advice , but had already had a look through that, did,nt know if there was anybody out there that had already been through the process , i.e. time scales etc. as all sounds okay other than i can,t really see why a nz employer would take on a uk plumber who in their eyes was,nt fully qualified, unless someone knows different?

adam


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

adamkarenjack said:


> hi song si,
> 
> thanks for the advice , but had already had a look through that, did,nt know if there was anybody out there that had already been through the process , i.e. time scales etc. as all sounds okay other than i can,t really see why a nz employer would take on a uk plumber who in their eyes was,nt fully qualified, unless someone knows different?
> 
> adam


There are differences - but with your UK experience it will be easy for you to re--qualify. And like everywhere else we're short of skilled tradesmen!


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks top cat thats very re-assuring

adam


----------

